

Elements: Twitter for images - atarashi
http://venturebeat.com/2009/02/08/lunarrs-elements-is-a-twitter-like-tool-to-stoke-the-imagination/

======
there
the screenshot shows the image with a url where it was hosted originally, but
the text of the article suggests that you're supposed to be uploading images.

so is this an image bookmarking site like ffffound.com or another image
uploading site like tinypic.com or twitpic.com?

------
tptacek
Man to have been a fly on the wall at that VC partner meeting.

